# Tales of Bullying



## AnOminous (Aug 11, 2017)

Cyberbully.  It's such a funny word.  

Still.  Almost everyone has bullied someone.  Almost everyone has been bullied.  

But this is a site of notorious cyberbully terrorist monsters.  

How did you get your start?  Were you bullied yourself?  Or did you bully others?

Or are you normal, and you actually bullied other people sometimes just for fun, while at other times getting bullied yourself?

Or did you ever have the odd situation where either you later became friends with someone you had bullied, or someone who had bullied you later apologized and made friends with you?

I have some ideas about this, and they involve bullying just being part of the normal socialization process, and that it isn't even really a bad thing until it goes to extremes.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 11, 2017)

In general I'm just a naturally horrible person, wasn't really set off by anything other than growing up as a white sheltered suburban kid

Although I think what really got me going was my old friend I had for years who was a giant asspie and started to really irritate me. After years of putting up with him I really couldn't even pity him anymore and told him to find me another friend (so I could replace him). He managed to do that and then I stopped associating with him. What was really funny was at the end of it all he was talking to my new friend like "hey Fool is really impressionable and stuff please stop talking to him so he will keep being my friend" and after she leaked that to me I just told him he's a massive retard and never spoke to him again. And then his replacement became my girlfriend. Which was especially funny because he was just about gay for me.
So all in all I definitely consider myself a bully. It's probably how I cope with being weak and pathetic and having little control in my life. I'm just not happy unless I can peg everyone down to my level.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 11, 2017)

I sent one of those apologetic messages to someone I thought I'd bullied (in one of those Facebook friend requests Dobbo acted like a total dick in) and the response was basically lol I don't even remember that we're okay brah.  I also got one of those messages (again in a Facebook friend request) and similarly, it was we're totally cool dude.  That guy had actually punched me once, but I kind of had it coming.


----------



## Muttnik (Aug 11, 2017)

I got bullied a lot in junior high, often to where things got scary and I'd have to make a run for it. I went to a shitty ghetto school so there was all kinds of violence going around in that hell-heap, especially for quiet bookish types like yours truly. But hey, life is life. I have hopes that maybe some of the culprits have changed or have sobered up as adults. I'm an optimist like that. What matters is that I survived it all and made it through to the other side.


----------



## Ido (Aug 11, 2017)

I was "bullied" but I was also such a bitch back then that I think it all evened out in the end. I also used to have this thing where if some poor guy told me he liked me I'd flat out reject him even if I liked him back, and I was downright cruel about it. I regret that nope

Also my current bff was an ex I used bully excessively.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Aug 11, 2017)

I was bullied pretty heavily throughout my school life because I've never had social abilities and trying to fit in somehow made it worse.
Lots of powerleveling below, be warned. I don't know if this would be considered "extreme" bullying or just a teacher taking advantage of her position of power. A lot of the memories are very fuzzy, and part of these are gathered from old Tumblr posts. There's a lot of detail because it's extremely difficult to explain without much context (It's really embarrassing to post about, too).



Spoiler: MAJOR Powerlevel: Sylvie's Second Semester of Freshman Year



In my freshman year of Catholic high school, I had one specific teacher whose name I can't remember. We had four classes a day, and I had two of them with her - she was a biology and physical education/health teacher (weird combo, I know). She noticed I was (and still am) a shy kid and she was like "hey I can get you to come out of your shell" and I told her about some of my autism which could lead to me having mental breakdowns (at the time, my mental health was garbage), so we struck up some sort of weird deal; I could wear my headphones in class as long as they weren't plugged into the school computers. I agreed for some stupid reason, not knowing this would actually be a terrible idea.

After that (at the earliest about two weeks later), she would usually blame me whenever I had noise-related panic attacks and would single me out if I did something "out of line" (ie. doing something unrelated to the work). If other kids tried making me think I was having auditory hallucations and I tried to tell her, she'd think I was making it up and then proceed to get mad if I actually did act out. I remember one very specific time where I had my headphones plugged in because I had forgot to unplug them when walking to her class, and she stopped the class just to call me out on it. I think she yelled, which is a "trigger" (I don't like the term but it's all I've got to describe the reaction) for me, and then I started crying and she just got angrier. It was a cycle that would occur at least once a day for six months - go to class, have a panic attack, angry teacher, repeat. I also remember one time I tried explaining why I was upset to her and she just said "I don't CARE about your problems".

Because of her, the guidance counselor and dean of students (both of whom knew about the situation) made me buy earplugs to wear in her classes. I don't know if the school thought this was any kind of problem, but I know other kids thought it was fucked up. As it turns out, she thought I was a brat who didn't have any sort of psychological problems, and just threw temper tantrums whenever I didn't get my way. I think she actually ended up quitting because of me, or was fired or something, lmao. She was a coach for my sophomore year and I don't know what happened after that, because something slightly similar ended up happening and I ended up being too much of a sperg for Catholic school to handle. Keep in mind, kids didn't get expelled from this school - the principal didn't believe in that. I don't even know if he was involved in the decision for my "leave" (which is what all the adults called it).

Most of those who dealt with Sylvie the Sperg actually ended up retiring, quitting, moving schools or being fired. I think it would depend on who you ask.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 11, 2017)

Even though it didn't happen often and they're rather mild examples in hindsight, I was verbally harassed simply for being one of the smallest kids in my class, but those all taken care of with a sharp/witty(?) remark to their faces (after some weeks of pent up frustration/annoyance from it). In high school, it was taken a step further with some brief sexual harassment, which stopped after smartmouthing them, and then the schedules were different enough that I didn't run into those guys much for the rest of high school. (Not sure if this counts as bullying, but some angry Hispanic kid in my freshman science class kicked my rolling backpack against the wall and broke it.)

As for being a bully, I don't believe I ever bullied since I wasn't a spiteful kid (my friends would talk bad about some kids, so if anything, that's what I soaked in), but I had somewhat of a short fuse in elementary school and would get in trouble for my behavior. Off the top of my head, I once kicked sand in some kid's face (don't know why) and refused to apologize for it, and in sixth grade, I chucked a Pringles can filled with sand at someone who immediately came sulking on over right as the recess bell rang, so nothing more came out of that.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 11, 2017)

Ido said:


> I was "bullied" but I was also such a bitch back then that I think it all evened out in the end. I also used to have this thing where if some poor guy told me he liked me I'd flat out reject him even if I liked him back, and I was downright cruel about it. I regret that nope
> 
> Also my current bff was an ex I used bully excessively.


I remember when my best friend and I had an epiphany that we could be mean to our 'boyfriends' (the early-mid teens, 4 week long relationship kind) so they would stop liking us and break up with us. 
The only time I was bullied was by a girl a few years above me who was a huge bitch and wouldn't leave me alone. IDK how fucked up you have to be to bully a 9 year old when you're almost a teenager.


----------



## Yaks (Aug 11, 2017)

I was a charismatic weirdo I guess and never got bullied. I think I remember one or two minor incidents, but that was just regular kid shit I wouldn't really call bullying.

I did start a playground fight when I was about 7 or 8 though and cried when we got caught so only he got in trouble. Does that count as bullying?


----------



## The Fool (Aug 11, 2017)

Speaking of dating it kind of reminds me of this one time this one fat chick that was friends with my sister wouldn't stop asking me to date her so I eventually said we were in a relationship (we weren't) and all I really did was called her sweaty and then said we weren't dating anymore a week later.

Or how my clingy girlfriend gets mad whenever I so much as acknowledge another person besides her and have to spend the next hour telling her how much of a useless selfish cunt she is.

Man I know I'm gay but I really need to actually stick to that, men are so much more tolerable.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Aug 11, 2017)

I could go into a shit ton of detail explaining all of the strange shenanigans that went down throughout my time at the various schools I went to here, but lets just say I learned very quickly how counter-productive "anti-bullying" programs are.
That feeling when you're a scrawny kid and some gang who regularly beats the shit out of you also constantly report you as a bully to the staff because they're not the ones who's legs are almost fucking broken making them infinitely faster than you.

 I've just kind of learned to deal with being treated like a subhuman by authority figures with vapid political agendas to grind as time has gone on.
The fact that there are people gleefully talking about how they're making the world a better place by marking people they disagree with as "bullies"  who need to be silenced and somehow not getting the fact that what they're doing is just a more extreme form of bullying is absolutely hilarious to me.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Aug 11, 2017)

I used to get misgendered a lot in school and accused of being an LGBT supporter.

It was a simpler time, really.


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Aug 11, 2017)

I was a victim of bullying multiple times but didn't earn a thick skin from it it's actually the opposite; I grew to be hypersensitive.
Today I'm happy with what I got and do my best to ignore haters.

I used to ask my bullies why they hate me so much, most of the answers were related to my physical appearance and mental capability.


----------



## Some JERK (Aug 11, 2017)

There was a kid who made fun of me all the time and beat me up once in 6th grade, who I later made fun of all the time and beat up a couple of times 8th grade. We were biology lab-partners in high-school, and would run into one another on the weekends. (We had a lot of mutual friends). We weren't best friends by any means, but we ended up having a lot of great times together.

I don't think either of us ever said _"hey sorry about being a shithead to you when we were younger_". I guess we both just figured that was old shit and we were kinda' even anyway, so why bring it up?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 11, 2017)

I was teased as a kid for being fairer skinned then most Kuwaitis in addition to being slightly less fluent in Arabic (I'm fluent now), but it wasn't much.

In high school, since I've always been one of the smart students, a couple of folks from a family that owned the school attempted to bully me but I beat them up multiple times on seperate occasions. Even other people who tried to do the same wound up like the mentioned-students above. I ended up getting a reputation among the students and teachers for fighting, even getting called "Rocky" by my English language teacher who happened to be Irish. To this day it was the only reason I ever got suspended from school.


----------



## councilman les whinen (Aug 11, 2017)

I just think it's great to make fun of people who are different or those who can't defend themselves. One day I aspire to be like Michael Jordan of taunting but white, and maybe with more gold chains. That was one of Michael Jordan's problems: he didn't have enough gold chains.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Aug 11, 2017)

Growing up I wasn't much of either a bully or a victim. If some bitch was talking shit about me she would get elbowed straight into a locker. Or the time I found out my ex was cheating on me during lunch and I went and slashed his tires. And the time some cunt flicked a lit cigerette at me and I ended up beating her ass on her way home from school.

To be fair though they really hurt my feelings and how does that expression go? "Sometimes words can hurt more than physical pain."


----------



## councilman les whinen (Aug 11, 2017)

Meat_Puppet said:


> Growing up I wasn't much of either a bully or a victim. If some bitch was talking shit about me she would get elbowed straight into a locker. Or the time I found out my ex was cheating on me during lunch and I went and slashed his tires. And the time some cunt flicked a lit cigerette at me and I ended up beating her ass on her way home from school.
> 
> To be fair though they really hurt my feelings and how does that expression go? "Sometimes words can hurt more than physical pain."


Wow that's totally the behavior of a well adjusted person and I can't imagine approaching any of those situations any differently.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 11, 2017)

councilman les whinen said:


> Wow that's totally the behavior of a well adjusted person and I can't imagine approaching any of those situations any differently.


Are you a lolcow that escaped your thread?


----------



## councilman les whinen (Aug 11, 2017)

Ariel said:


> Are you a lolcow that escaped your thread?


No?


----------



## Ariel (Aug 11, 2017)

councilman les whinen said:


> No?


Sorry my mistake


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm just a dick, so bullying others is natural to me.

Just kidding, I'm honest with people and will not hesitate to tell them if they're screwing up or if they're wrong about something. I don't do that out of cruelty but out of kindness because I genuinely want to help them. Apparently exceeding the Hurtful Truth Level makes me a bully.

And I like being a dick.


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 11, 2017)

I was both the bully and the bullied in 5th and 6th grade, mostly because I was one of those "weird" kids (during the same timeframe) who had kept to myself yet was super talkative during lunch hour and free time. There were 2 boys that sat near me and my friends on the bus, and they'd talk out loud about gross stuff all the while calling us nasty names. Thankfully, they got suspended from the bus halfway through the year.

There were about 3 or 4 girls who were verbal and passive-aggressive towards me, but thought I was the one starting shit when I told them off. I mentioned in another thread that I eventually took my frustrations out on another girl from my bus who had a speech impediment I found annoying (at the time); the worst I've done was yank on her ponytail a few times. Time passed with parent-teacher meetings and counselor interventions over the issues, and I switched schools after the end of the year.

Fast-forward to my upperclassman years of high school: 2 of my former bullies became my classmates and treated me cordially, and the girl used to bully had also became my bus mate then (I formally apologized to her). Some people just age and mellow out like fine wine.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 11, 2017)

Meat_Puppet said:


> Growing up I wasn't much of either a bully or a victim. If some bitch was talking shit about me she would get elbowed straight into a locker. Or the time I found out my ex was cheating on me during lunch and I went and slashed his tires. And the time some cunt flicked a lit cigerette at me and I ended up beating her ass on her way home from school.
> 
> To be fair though they really hurt my feelings and how does that expression go? "Sometimes words can hurt more than physical pain."



I went to a school that had a lot of yous. This whole post gave me nostalgia feels in a way.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 11, 2017)

I was mostly teased a lot in middle school and to a lesser extent in high school. My middle school was an intensely awful place where the kids from the North (Catholics) and South (((Jews))) were put together and duked it out. Being half-Jewish but living on the North side, I was caught in the crossfire. None of the administrators gave a shit and blamed me for the shit I got daily. High school was better in that it was half artsy kids and half dumbass wiggers instead of 100% shitheads. But my high school still gets yearly complaints about anti-semitism from our football team.

Eventually, I discovered weed and not giving a shit in college and all my problems went away, but when I'm back home, some dumbasses still shout "Faggot!" at me as they drive by. Of course, having my earbuds in and my music cranked up means they're basically shouting at a brick wall at this point.

Fun fact: We had this thing in sophomore year called Challenge Day, where we had to come together and basically shame some apologies out of bullies. Let's just say, _a lot_ of people apologized to me that day, tails between their legs, five seconds away from crying.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Aug 11, 2017)

I bullied the hell out of kids in elementary school because I was the tallest kid in my grade. When puberty hit though, I was left in the dust as the tiny Jewish gremlin I am today.


----------



## Zarkov (Aug 11, 2017)

I was bullied until I entered high school. There I found out there were people failing at life way more than I did, and I happily joined the bullies' side. Haven't looked back since.


----------



## DuckSucker (Aug 11, 2017)

councilman les whinen said:


> No?


Dude it's a thread about dumb shit youve done. Given the subject matter, it's not gonna be tulips and roses and shit. You really think teenagers are gonna react like adults?

I was a meek kid so I got picked on in middle school, like, "gimme your lunch money or I'll break your arm", but there was this one dude who took it to the next level for like a year, physically hitting me and we would fight, even when I was bringing knives and shit to school to threaten him, because he knew I wasnt gonna do shit. I stabbed him with a pencil instead and he started freaking out because apparently I gouged in deep, but I had actually stopped myself halfway through coming down on the guy. I was like, dude, I said if you didnt knock it off I was going to do this, for like a year and a half. He's actually transgender now, which is kinda weird.

FWIW I do not consider myself having been bullied even though that shit went on for a few years before I got annoyed enough to do something about it. Bullying is far more merciless and vindictive and sadistic than just regular ass shit dumb kids get up to. You earn your fucking lumps and grow up because of it but it's not bullying.

Dad used to be real shitty to me because "the world's gonna treat you worse, everybody's gonna be mean and shitty and ugly" and shit like that, I mean mom did it too, so I was always kind of desensitized to it.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 11, 2017)

I once bullied a teacher to the point she started crying in class.  She wasn't even mean.  She was ridiculously nice.  I felt fucking awful and apologized.  That's the only bullying I really regretted in more than a "well I guess I was kind of a dick" way.


----------



## Save Goober (Aug 11, 2017)

I was bullied in grade school, maybe I'm justifying it but I don't think it hurt me in the long run. I had super bad social skills from my parents. For example my mom still harbors vendettas against kids I knew in fucking 3rd grade. Not even their parents, like actual children, who didn't even really do anything that bad. They always told me I was an innocent victim of whatever kids/teachers/etc said and if I was acting like a cunt they would excuse it as hyperactivity from chemicals in the air in the school or teachers having a vendetta against me for being too smart or something thats obviously bullshit. It's honestly amazing I ended up fairly decent and without a massive victim complex. I'd prob be pretty fucked up if no one ever called me out on autistic shit I did.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 11, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I once bullied a teacher to the point she started crying in class.  She wasn't even mean.  She was ridiculously nice.  I felt fucking awful and apologized.  That's the only bullying I really regretted in more than a "well I guess I was kind of a dick" way.


I did that to a substitute music teacher in elementary school, unintentionally mocking her for being single.


----------



## Cosmos (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm a person who's never bullied nor been bullied. I try to be nice to everyone, and I guess I'm likable considering that nobody's ever really had a problem with me. I always tried to not stick out much, too.

I also went to Catholic schools where they cracked down hard on bullying, so there's that.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 11, 2017)

Yeah, my history teacher told me to lay off a student teacher at one point, lest I run her out of the profession entirely. Super fun. Bully power!


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Aug 12, 2017)

escapegoat said:


> Yeah, my history teacher told me to lay off a student teacher at one point, lest I run her out of the profession entirely. Super fun. Bully power!


Damn and here I thought I was a brat, lol.


----------



## Zeorus (Aug 12, 2017)

If this is a bait thread, it's a good one.

I won't go into too much detail because :powerlevel:, but suffice it to say I was harassed rather mercilessly in middle school and high school. I don't think I asked for it in the sense that I was particularly dickish, but there were a lot of things that drew attention to me (being a religious minority and rather severe epileptic didn't help matters).

Once I went off to college on the other side of the state, things got a lot better and I developed a bit more confidence. The knowledge that I ended up doing better professionally and academically than nearly all of the fucks at my high school feels pretty good.


----------



## Double Dee (Aug 12, 2017)

I've got enough Powerlevel ratings, so I'll keep it brief:

Wasn't the bully, was the bullied.

I was the kinda awkward, mostly As and Bs type growing up. Around middle school, there was a bunch of new-ish kids who came in, and some of these new kids were kinda mean. Name-calling was their primary MO, but there was a few other incidents I don't speak of.

It stopped once we all got high school, but I think I could trace a current issue or two to that.


----------



## omori (Aug 12, 2017)

In early public grade school I used to be the kid that would defend the ones being picked on.

Suffice to say that I grew up a quiet, bookish kid and Catholic private schools seem to house the nastiest of brats. I was bullied by some kid that almost every teacher turned a blind eye to cause his parents worked for the city and were pretty well connected (also the principal was found laundering money so she really didn't give a rat's what the kids in her school were up to). I guess I was his favorite subject cause I made myself an easy target and halfway through the school year all my grades were in the shitter and I had huge clumps of hair missing from my head because I'd gone straight into trichotillomania. If I remember correctly one day he'd mocked me in the middle of class because I'd answered a question incorrectly and the teacher never did anything about it, I put a thumbtack on his chair during recess and he threw himself down on his chair when class came in. Of course I was the one to get in trouble for it.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Aug 12, 2017)

Never was bullied. Never bullied anyone. But one time as a kid a buddy of mine in his senior year was getting picked on by like the weeniest freshman ever. Was pretty funny because my bud was like 6'2 and 220 pounds and this kid picking on him was like 4'3 and 120. Anyways, one day my friend snapped during lunch, grabbed a plastic butter knife and tried to murder the kid by shoving it into his neck.

He was expelled. But man... funny memory, really.


----------



## Lensherr (Aug 12, 2017)

Elementary School: I was a very outspoken and opinionated kid with :autism: and anger issues, so people always tried to get a rise out of me. I was also the jealous type who'd become possessive of certain people to the point that I'd hit other kids who interacted with them. Once I was in second grade this mostly stopped, but that was when I started getting picked on by this one girl (let's call her A) who I'd always compete with to see who was the fastest or who could get our work done on time. She'd almost always best me and run it in my face. When I complained to my teacher about it, she'd always give me a stern talking to like I was the one in the wrong, which pissed me off. I then held a grudge against A for four years or so, and when we were in the same class in 5th grade I'd always harass her, even though she wasn't being a bitch to me. We eventually made peace with each other in 6th grade and looking back I'm quite fond of her and wish things went differently.
Additionally, in 5th grade there was this new kid (G) who for whatever reason struck a nerve with me and I disliked, mainly for his cocky attitude and the way that he, from my perspective, stole my friend's from me. We'd always insult each other, but it never came to blows.

I'll get to middle school later, because that's when shit REALLY hits the fan.


----------



## dcfcfan1 (Aug 12, 2017)

I dont see how admitting you got bullied is powerlevelling. If anything its admirable that you took some shit in your earlier life, fought it, and came out the other side.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Aug 12, 2017)

As a kid I was ostracized by everybody instead of being bullied, so I fantasized about shooting up the school. 

That's why bullying is important.


----------



## Dick In a Drawer (Aug 13, 2017)

in middle school my group of friends would legit be dicks and bully each other for no reason other than we thought everyone else was autistic. looking back it was really retarded for the most part but a lot of the guys in my friendgroup kinda deserved it tbh lmao. for example we had the group weeb that would spam anime art in fb comments and would sperge out about it and say how he has a right to watch anime and if we don't stop he's going to post loli pics. i kinda felt bad at first but since middle school he's legit become a hentai artist and it's legit some of the worst drawn i've ever seen





this is a self portrait of himself where it looks like he drew unkle adams. he'd probably warrant a lowcow thread if he actually sperged out more and publicly. my friends have a lot of stories about how he hasn't changed since middle school and kinda has gotten worst. like last year or the year before my friend somehow convinced him that he raped his gf and a week later they broke up


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 13, 2017)

:powerlevel:'s ahoy!

I went to an awful school and was tormented constantly for reasons I still can't figure out. We had assigned lunch tables. You couldn't sit where you wanted to. So if you didn't like who you were stuck with, tough. All the girls at my table talked about boy bands all the time and I just sat there nodding my head and pretending I knew what they were talking about. I really wanted to say those boy bands sucked but a couple of them were real little bitches and I didn't want to start any trouble. I listened to metal and couldn't give a rat's ass about whatever the hell prefab faggot band they were into. But the only other girl that liked the kind of music I did was obsessed with Guns N' Roses in a really weird way and I didn't want to hear about her Axl fantasies all damn day. She tried to talk to me about them a few times.

We also had assigned bus seats. So like with the lunch tables, sucks to be you. It went by your route and I lived pretty far away. So I had to take the third bus. I had to sit next to this older girl with a really annoying voice. And she wouldn't let me sit on the seat right. She would push me all the way to the end. If I didn't move she'd tell me to over and over again until I did. All while shoving me continuously. Since I was way younger than her I felt like there was nothing I could do but wait until she graduated.

Pretty much all the older girls were safety monitors and they would constantly patrol the schoolyard telling you to pull your socks up. You weren't allowed to walk around with your socks falling down. It created an endless cycle of bitchiness where all you wanted to do was become a safety when you got older so you could yell at little kids and let off steam.

There was a fug girl named Audrey who hated me for no discernible reason other than I existed. She kept her Host from First Communion. She put it under the cap to a bottle of aspirin. Why she was allowed to carry around aspirin I don't know. But she'd take the Host out and show it to people and brag about how she kept it. Thinking back I should have told on her just because she was such a bitch to me and her best friend was this fat fuck named Siobhan or however you spell that name. We were explicitly told to swallow the Host and never chew it or pocket it. No matter how much I hated church I always followed those rules. I wonder if she still has that Host.

 There was a teacher who threw my books and screamed in my face. She did similar things to other students. She locked me in a classroom and wouldn't let me use the bathroom or turn on the lights. I had unfinished work and she made me do it all lunch period. Then when she came back she accused me of stealing from the classroom. I wasn't stealing. I finished my work so I got up to look at the art projects and books. Nothing much was done about this incident either. They just moved me to another class. But I did hear that she got a bit violent with another student's mother over something being broken. she must have been read the riot act because I didn't hear of anything bad after that. The only thing I can think of was that they weren't going to fire her because it would be scandalous to the parish's reputation (never mind that the Monsignor had a girlfriend and kids and that got out a few years later). But that bitch should have went to jail for some of the things she did. She's lucky she didn't push a couple of the boys to shoot up the place.

I was always being called in to Mother Superior's office for not being sociable enough. But the truth was I was just really quiet and wanted to read instead of playing hopscotch and tag with a bunch of girls I didn't care for anyway. There was nothing really to it but that. i wanted quiet time. I could play enough at home where it was loud due to siblings. There was a boy who tormented me and made fun of me every time the teacher left the classroom. My brother told me that after he graduated high school he was still bullying little kids So he was just a loser. He ended up overdosing.

Most of the neighborhood girls hated me and threatened me. Always threatening to break my stuff. I had my shoes stolen off of my feet while I was sitting on the porch. They were thrown in the street. Always called names. I have literally no idea what the hell I was doing to make people dislike me. Most of my friends were boys because they were nicer to me. One of the reasons I still don't get close to females is all the bad experiences I had.

I could go on but I've went on longer than anybody else.


----------



## LofaSofa (Aug 13, 2017)

Used to be bullied by this stuck up bitch of a couch in highschool. Always making fun of my upholstery and spreading rumors that I had a mold patch growing underneath my cushions. However it seems like karma caught up with the cunt. I decided to look her up one day and it seems like she's a literal street hooker. Homeless and looking like shit, it seems like she got her just deserts.

 Is that a patch of mold I see underneath your cushions Stacy?


----------



## Bob's Fries (Aug 13, 2017)

I was bullied once by those stereotypical chad types in junior high that /pol/ likes to reeee about. Now that I think about it, he looked like an utter tryhard kid like everyone else was. Dumb as fuck. Had a fight in the locker, but nothing much came out of it from my recollection. He didn't bother me again, I think. Afterwards there was some dumb Vietnamese who had a super boner for hentai like some degenerate who kept throwing rocks at me and somehow flushed my calculator down the toilet. I smashed his head against the lockers several times. Then he went on to be arrested for bringing a gun in high school.


----------



## Kled (Aug 14, 2017)

I used to be bullied badly in elementary and middle school.  Good ol' That's Cool here went to a church run private school then suddenly to a ghetto shitdump of a public school district when 10-11.  It mostly consisted of name calling and kids being annoying until you figure out they can't read for shit.  When i got to middle school it was pretty terrible.  It's never guys that bully, it's always females.  I don't have many female friends because of this and i usually hung out with guys because they were always pretty funny and chill. 



Spoiler: "That's Cool" Powerlevels



I was actually sexually assaulted a good chunk of middle and high school because of my lack of a spine and I was a very shy person who just wanted to be liked and fit in.  So i got intimidated into situations that i was too scared to get away from and too scared to tell anyone.  Looking back on it, it's technically my fault for not standing up for myself and just allowing it to happen.  My parents weren't around much at all when i was in school because of work so part of me thinks i went along with this because of the attention i got.  I feel like shit remembering it but getting it out makes me feel better.



In highschool, outside of the spoiler, i met a guy I ended up dating and he gave me a confidence boost.  Around that time, my dad used to bully me for being a fat kid and that does you know, wonders on your self esteem when you already don't have any so i ended up getting an eating disorder that fucked up up to this day.  This is actually pretty depressing but once I graduated it essentially stopped and once i got to college things got 100x better for me.  I don't like to think about grade school because of the above and i'll admit i held vendettas and grudges against a number of people and was close to pulling a Dobson.  However i realized it's stupid to hold grudges for something the person might not even remember or they'll feel bad for doing and tried moving on with my life.  It's a bitch to do but it's helped me feel better about myself.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 14, 2017)

I was a cringy fuckin' weeaboo in middle school so I got crap for that quite understandably, but the extent of my reaction to nasty comments was either to go about my business or just look at them like "nigga what" so it never progressed very much. I think if I tried to joke back with these people I might have had a much better time, the few times I did it worked out for me. Thankfully no one was ever really horrible to me. I got some pretty nasty comments related to being androgynous (I'm a lady person but built boyish with minimal boobage). Joke's on them, I'm a sexy goth lady now. The way I see it is that everyone is a goddam tard in middle school and oftentimes also in high school, so the people who gave me crap might have turned themselves into decent enough people. Some might still be assholes, but I don't want to make assumptions after 10 years.
I think the only times where _I _was the bully is if I had a sped friend who was getting on my nerves and wouldn't leave me alone. I try to be nice to everyone and be friends with people who don't have any, but the problem is that you come across some clingy fuckin' people and sometimes they are scary manipulative. Not a nice thing to say, but sometimes people have no friends for very valid reasons.


----------



## MalWart (Aug 14, 2017)

Toward the end of 8th Grade, a kid grabbed me and threw me into a bathroom stall during lunch. The principal didn't do shit about it, she did the whole "he's speshul" spiel (even though the kid was just ADD) and nothing more. 

After that, I fell into a brief period of depression as I was fearing that I would have to put up with that shit for four more years in HS.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Aug 14, 2017)

I went to a white trash grade school, been at both ends of that shit, teachers included.
I managed to doxx one fucker preinternet and egged the shit out of his house. A teacher that is. I know they passed away but I live too far away to go take a dump on their grave, but it's in my future plans.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 14, 2017)

I once pissed off a tard by just constantly taunting him until he went into a rage and attacked me, and only the attacking part was seen by a teacher.  I'm going to put this in the neutral department, because I had the decency to admit I was deliberately provoking him, so he got away with it.  And so did I, even though I was the one who should have been punished.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Aug 14, 2017)

I got bullied for being the weird kid. 
Didn't want to kill everyone in school, just learned at an early age not everyone is going to be nice to you.


----------



## Captain Toad (Aug 15, 2017)

I was picked on a lot in elementary school, until I told on the bullies and got them in trouble. I was left alone after that.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Aug 17, 2017)

I was bullied  through elementary and middle school because I was "intellectually gifted". Puberty was kind, however -  T&A evidently trump brains because all of a sudden, the people who used to push me around (mostly males) now wanted to be my "friend".  Très drôle.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Aug 17, 2017)

Was bullied in middle and high school for apparently being "that quiet weird girl who has no friends." Most of the time it was just annoying little jabs but there were a couple of bitches who _really_ went out of their way to be assholes to me. One day I finally told the principle and was never bothered by them again afterwards. I also got ostracized, especially in gym.


----------



## Kudgel (Aug 18, 2017)

I was the bully in elementary because I was taller than others and got sick of being prodded and asked about my acne at an early age. I was constantly bothered about being a bit of an early bloomer. In addition, there were some jackass kids that were rude to others (particularly people I considered friends) that I felt needed to be pushed around a little. It wasn't just verbal shit, I got to the point that I would kick and hit people out of anger. Life was relatively easy because this was back when no one was coddled, and I wasn't really punished. My bullying went on for a good few years until I finally started trying to manage my anger issues because I realized I was being an ass out of insecurity.

When everyone got taller in middle school, I remained short, but people avoided approaching me because they remembered what I was like. Even if I couldn't hit as hard as I did, I was still incredibly rude just talking to people. Very hard to make friends later on. I am lucky I made any period.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Aug 18, 2017)

Some kid tried to bully me on the bus everyday by calling me names and saying shit. I then knocked his ass down and stomped him on the floor repeatedly  until the bus driver got up.

Fast forward to middle school like 4 or 5 years later and some kid tried provoking me into a fight. I had mellowed out so it didn't work. Looking back I could and should have beat his ass, since getting suspended for a week wouldn't have affected my life now anyway.

I made fun of autistic kids, and made a gay kid cry for calling him a faggot I felt bad for the gay kid later, but everyone else I don't care since it was so long ago. I bullied one girl everyday but yeas later we became friends and she's a really cool ass person now. She doesn't remember it.

So yeah both. But like years apart and didn't affect me that much. 

I was the tallest or second tallesr in my grade since like kindergarten. So people didn't mess with me.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Aug 18, 2017)

I was bullied occasionally while very young, but it was mostly in passing - people that were dicks to everyone were also dicks to me. Nobody focused on me until highschool, and after a few months of that lumpy redneck shouting malformed epithets at me, I pulled him into private and calmly dissected his behavior. I asked why, when he failed to respond, I theorized. I laid out better uses of his time for every win condition I could theorize, and better insults then the same three he used every day. When I got tired of venting and he hadn't said a word in his defense, I left. That was the end of that. Hasn't been a problem since. The one time it nearly was, an ungentle sack tap cleared the air.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 18, 2017)

I remembered a couple others.  

There were actually racial tensions in my high school.  Them evil coloreds would do this thing to me where they'd get behind me on the stairs in a gang.  And then they'd bully me by flicking me in the ear with one finger.  And when I'd turn around to confront them, they'd be making this "you mad bro" face, and would deny knowing who had done it.

I've been in the hood, man.  I have the scars.

Also I once constantly annoyed a tard by making fun of his name until he shoved me up against a locker and punched me.  He was already in trouble for other tard rages.  So I admitted I had actually deliberately provoked him and had it coming, so he didn't get in trouble.



Philosophy Nong said:


> As a kid I was ostracized by everybody instead of being bullied, so I fantasized about shooting up the school.



Dude, all of us did that, even if we weren't ostracized.


----------



## Potatomongrel (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm a really quiet person and always have been. But I was nice so I was never really targeted. I only had one friend in Standard 5 (the year before First Form) and he got mean in First Form. He used to tease me about being weird, not having any friends besides him and being half African. He used a fake African accent and talked about me living in a hut and jumping around naked and I took great offence to that. He also used to copy my homework and latched onto me during group projects because I generally got As and Bs. Whenever he left me alone I'd sit and read and he would come back and sit next to me with his friends and talk about how friendless I was. Idk why he switched up on me like that. Eventually I made 3 friends (equally weird) but he always came to the group and teased us individually. Sometimes he was not awful, though. That's why we still talked.

Was this really bullying?


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 21, 2017)

I was a 'weird kid' so was bullied, and hung out with other kids in the same category. Sadly, I'd occasionally bully younger and weaker kids too, in elementary school but got over it. In high school, shit got a bit more serious but by grade 11 most of us were maturing well and a former merciless bully of mine and I would hang out and smoke weed with some other guys and laugh. Never became great pals or anything, but it was a hell of an improvement to rabbit punches in the hallway and mockery in class.  Only had a couple of situations where shit turned into real fistfights. Ironically by the time I started carrying a stiletto to bluff my way out of any serious hassling, the bullying ended before I needed to pull it.
On hindsight this is of course a good thing. A juvenile weapons charge would have left a lot of scrutiny on my back, and I was already having problems with our born-again Christian Vice Principal, because I was known to play Dungeons and Dragons with my friends, and therefore was 1 step away from being a Satanist according to him and he would have loved an excuse to expel me. He also allowed another student, a preacher's daughter, to do blatant evangelizing and give anti D&D presentations in the library on lunch periods. Thank FUCK that kind of person isn't allowed in high school administration any longer.

My best friend at the time (still is today, a couple decades later) was also bullied several times in elementary school, but upon a growth spurt (in size and confidence both) in 8th grade, he took all 3 of his bullies in succession out to the designated 'after school fight' area and proceeded to whip the ungodly shit out of all 3 (on different days) and leave them crying, showing these former terrors of smaller and nerdier kids up to be pathetic losers who were never able to bully anyone again that I ever saw.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Aug 25, 2017)

I had a ridiculously bad temper back then for a bookworm, but was not a fighter. School was bad enough without starting or getting shit from people, you know?



Spoiler: That one time someone almost got shanked. 



When I moved to a new town, I had a group of girls block my path and surround me in a hallway offering to show me around the highschool. It seemed hella predatory and shady the way they approached me, so I said I'd take them up on the offer some other time and found my first class of the day.

When they didn't get whatever it was that they wanted from me, they started spreading rumors or resort to name-calling.  When that didn't get a response or any dirt on me, they'd throw soda bottles at my head in the lunch room. I'd also find the contents of my art class drawer vandalised with queer accusations written over my art work assignments. 
 It boiled down to just the ringleader and I eventually, with the others losing interest or falling by the wayside as casualties of general pettiness. I started calling ringleader "ditch bitch" at one point, because I wished she'd crawl back into whatever trash-filled ditch she slithered out of. Man, if it didn't piss her off when word got to her about the nickname.

DB got in my face after school the next day, saying how she'd kick my ass. I just stood there and flatly said "okay, sure" to everything because fuck it, I was beyond pissed about the latest bottle being thrown in my direction and I was _done_. There was a mechanical drafting pencil in my hoodie pocket and I had wrapped my fingers around it while just staring at her.
DB never made good on the ass kicking despite all that noise; her boyfriend was there with her and pulled her away, telling her that it's not worth it. He was right, it was fucking dumb highschool shit that no one needed to be put in juvie over.

From then on, the bullying became less hands on. I also learned to get a grip and calm the fuck down as well.



TL;DR- if DB wanted to be friends, she would be the female equivalent of a nice guy morphing into an incel with the way she overreacted to "nah, I'm good." Wouldn't want her around me even if she apologized. 

-Edited for punctuation.


----------



## Caesare (Aug 25, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I also got one of those messages (again in a Facebook friend request) and similarly, it was we're totally cool dude. That guy had actually punched me once, but I kind of had it coming.



I got a phone call like that one time. A guy I used to know as a teenager called me out of nowhere and was apologizing over a fight that happened half a lifetime ago. I asked him if he was in AA or something as a joke since he was "making amends" (it reminded me of that Seinfeld episode with James Spader) but it turned out that he was. Oops.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 26, 2017)

Can't say I had issues in high school. People thought I was going to be the next Taber shooter so they stayed clear of me. I was also too busy working full time and overtime to put up with a lot shit in school. I just came in, picked up my assignments, drop off any I had and left.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Aug 30, 2017)

Being autistic can fuck you up socially and a possible rageaholic at the time is a miserable combination. Being a prisoner of my anger and startling easily made me a target for people who thought one little screw-up from me allowed them the right to make my life hell. (My parents told me that when I was going to school, I would subconsciously turn as pale as a sheet.) Also being a betrayal magnet lead to a number of friends that stabbed me in the back, I was to be barely seen and not heard or used me to make themselves feel better.





Spoiler: Two of the biggest moments.



[*]I decided to take the pro animal testing side for fun in a science class debate and for several months kids spread rumors about me molesting animals.
[*]I received a lot of sexual harassment: rumors that I was a slut, because I bent my back when stretching, they said I was a slut who liked to show her boobs; guys asking for sex, having a guy purposely rubbing his leg into my buttcrack while I was bending down to get something and moaning and people said that some boys in school surrounded me by the lockers and tried pulling at the buttons on my shirt, but I don't remember and I must've blocked it out.

There was this belief in my school if a boy treated you like shit and then asked you out as if nothing happened and you say no, you're the weirdo. He's nice if he only gets mad at you when you refuse to screw him on the first date.


----------



## Flying McDaniels (Aug 30, 2017)

I was one of those weird borderline autistic kids who was picked on a bit for my entire young life, but eighth grade was hell for me.  I was already weird, but I was one of the last kids in my grade to hit puberty, and so in eighth pretty much everyone was twice my size.  Plus I lived in an upper middle class Jewish suburb and I had a country accent, so the kids got it into their heads that I was poor.  And for some reason I got fat even though my mom refused to let me buy school lunches and packed me healthy homemade lunches (never with a dessert) that got me picked on too.  Mostly it was just talking, but I got thrown down the stairs once.  The funny thing, looking back, is that the kid who was worst to me I'm pretty sure was autistic himself and had as much trouble with the whole social interactions thing as I did.  Him picking on me was fine, but when some kid from a different class tried to pick on me, he tried to teach me kung fu so I could defend myself.

By 9th grade I was learning more about how to get along with people and how if you're nice they'll usually forgive you for being weird, developing the self awareness to control my autism, and that summer I finally put on some size and slimmed down some, so all the bullying pretty much dried up after that.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 30, 2017)

God damn reading this thread has me dredging up memories of middle school I wish I had totally forgotten. I grew up a lower middle class white kid in the Mexican part of Las Vegas ( before that became most of Las Vegas) so I spent my time getting into lots of fights with shitty Chicanos who hated me for existing. Didn't help that all my friends were tubby dorks so anytime I'd get jumped by a swarm of beans they'd just stand there fatly doing nothing. Eventually high school came and I expected more of the same bullshit but made friends with a mess of jocks and black kids because they thought I was funny as fuck and well the getting jumped stopped. Got into martial arts around that time and did some boxing and wrestling so that also helped.


----------



## Vex Overmind (Aug 30, 2017)

I threw a chair at someone in the sixth grade.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 30, 2017)

Vex Overmind said:


> I threw a chair at someone in the sixth grade.


Hi Dobson!


----------



## Vex Overmind (Aug 30, 2017)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> Hi Dobson!


I'm not that faggot.


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 30, 2017)

I was a really agreesive kid, one time when I was little I was stomping around, and I stomped on a plug and then i pulled it out and left bloody footprints.

I also bit a teacher once, and got suspended and had to go to another school


----------



## Loxiozzz (Aug 30, 2017)

I got bullied in grade school by some fat chick and her small group of friends. They would always touch my stuff, start rumors, and step on my shoes when they walked behind me. I snapped on one of them on a particularly shitty day and told her how much she sucked in detail. I'm not a violent person, so I just say really mean but truthful things to people when get on my nerves. I kinda hold my anger in for a long time and let it out when I've had enough bs. They left me alone after. I kept that up until graduation day whenever someone decided to mess with me. Now I'm just a jerk-ass to people who get on my bad side. It was blood boiling when it happened but it was hilarious a few minutes after when they had nothing to say lol


----------



## Supreme Sundae (Aug 31, 2017)

I'd say that I've been a bully once in my lifetime, but tbh even though I don't feel great about it, this bitch deserved it.

It was high school, and a girl I knew from catechism school years back had latched on to me the moment she saw me on Freshmen Orientation Day. I couldn't stand her because she was such a self-absorbed asshole. However, I tolerated her because it was a new school and a lot of us were nervous and shy. I try to give everyone a chance, but there's really only so much I'm going to take.

So fast-forward a few months later, we're in gym class and this bitch starts making fun of my friend Leia, the only morbidly obese girl in our class, as she's walking laps while everyone else is running. Leia and I had bonded early in the school year over our mutual love for Sailor Moon. 

I lost my shit on this bitch with a quickness. I let her know that EVERYONE constantly talked shit about her behind her back, so I didn't know who she thought she was to be making fun of someone else. I rattled off all the things people were making fun of her for until I was interrupted by the bell. I don't even remember her reaction, I was so pissed off. She'd been an asshole shit-talker from day one and this was a culmination of everything I'd been holding back.

Once people heard me taking shit to her face, it kind of became a free-for-all of open insults. She tried to change her appearance based off of what she was given shit for, going so far as to get chunky highlights and stop wearing certain accessories. That only made it worse because the bleach job was badly done and they didn't tone her hair, so it was a brassy orange color that was jarring. It didn't help that she told people she got it done at a Supercuts or Fantastic Sam's. It was like she was just giving people the ammunition to shoot her down. She ultimately reverted back to her original color within a few days. 

Since I'm not big on bullying in general, that lasted about a week or two. Once I stopped, others eased up as well. To this day, this bitch still wonders why I was mean to her. :autism: or denial?

As far as having been bullied, three guys from 7th to 8th grade tried to make me miserable. I don't know why I was singled out. Could have been a number of reasons really. I was a transfer student, I didn't take shit (even at that age, I had people regularly tell me that I was "a bitch, but in a good way"), and I refused to adhere to their pecking order (literally had a girl say "You can't do that, don't you know they're popular!?" because I had the audacity to back-sass one of these dweebs after they tricked me into picking up one of their spitballs on my first day of school). 

It was really juvenile shit they pulled. So much so that the only things that stand out in my mind are the spit ball thing and one of them showing me a piece of paper with the picture of a woman getting fucked by a giant dog printed on it.

I only ended up going to high school with one of them. I never had classes with him but we were civil. It wasn't until the 10th or 11th grade that he apologized to me out of nowhere. I was honestly shocked, especially since he wasn't the most aggressive of the three in my harassment. But we hugged it out and that was that.

A few years later, the ringleader tried adding me on Myspace or Facebook, inviting me to see his band play live somewhere. It was...weird. I hadn't spoken to this guy since 8th grade, but here he was acting like we'd always been cool. I told him off and he replied that he didn't remember being remotely mean to me. When I told him that the other bully had actually apologized to me for it, all he could say was "it was a long time ago" and wondered if that meant that I didn't want to see his band.


----------



## John Titor (Aug 31, 2017)

This faggot provoked me and I yelled at him to fuck off and got suspended for swearing, which meant my dad had to leave work to pick me up and got fired. I find out said faggot joined a gang.

Another incident was in Middle School and I never figured out what the hell this guy's problem was who kept reciting Humpty Dumpty at me whenever I'm around when that guy he's doing the taunting with was fatter than I am. Wtf?

It was pretty bad then but my life became hell once puberty activated.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 31, 2017)

Being a porcine kid with a stutter, I was bullied pretty heavily in my youth. It's one of the reasons I have limited patience when it comes to people whining about cyber bullying. Any kind of bullying you can turn off with the flick of a switch isn't real bullying.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 31, 2017)

i had my nose (it's a pretty big target) broken several times by puerto ricans in elementary school. but by middle school, i was best friends with like half of them. kids are weird.

idk if it's just a middle-class public school thing, but i feel like everyone bullies and is bullied at some point during their childhood. to some extent, i think it's a decent learning experience.


----------



## Somsnosa (Aug 31, 2017)

First year of highschool.
I was close friend with the admin of a facebook page that liked to mock hipster teens. One of the victims went to my same school, but my friend lived far away, so she targeted me. I was a curved timid gremlin, and a very easy target. She was 4 years older than me, and so were the other 2 friends she bringed in to follow me and call me names on the road between the school and bus stop. I was very scared so I called her a fat landwhale, cause she was. I then took my bus, and we never met again.
After that episode I lived an okay school life. I barely remember my youth, tho


----------



## Count groudon (Sep 2, 2017)

Once in my freshman year of high school this bigger kid tried to pick on me, and I found out he was kind of an odd kid so I picked on him mercilessly until he stopped and we've been good friends ever since. That's pretty much it when it comes to me being bullied/bullying someone. I was pretty fortunate to have good friends that had my back throughout school.


----------



## Todesfurcht (Sep 2, 2017)

I was severely bullied in elementary school and then middle school.

The only difference between the two is that in middle school, I started taking it out on people online.

I said some really horrible things to people that I wish I could take back, or even apologize for, but the internet is so spontaneous and constantly changing that I'll never be able to resolve the wrongs that I did. 

They've long been deleted over the countless times I was banned from each site, but the regret of the things I said and did still affect me to this day.

Because of this, I don't actively harass or insult anyone. Whether it's online or in real life. You'll never know the affects of your words on someone else until it is too late.


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 4, 2017)

@Male used to pound dweebs for lunch money. He wore a backwards hat too.


----------



## nad7155 (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice honeypot.

People get bullied, and people bully.

If you are still bitching about it, you need to look hard at your life.


----------



## nad7155 (Sep 4, 2017)

Toxoplasmosis said:


> So why are you on this site?



Why are you?

Garbage Pail Kids had some pretty amusing stuff.


----------



## EH 110 (Sep 4, 2017)

nad7155 said:


> Why are you?



I'm here because I _do_ insult people and I don't give a fuck if it causes hurt feelings or not. Did you notice my question was in reply to what @Todesfurcht wrote?


----------



## nad7155 (Sep 4, 2017)

Toxoplasmosis said:


> Did you notice my question was in reply to what @Todesfurcht wrote?



No.

I did not.

And I don't care.


----------



## GS 281 (Sep 4, 2017)

Only on Kiwi would we have a thread about bullying where the users bully each other in-thread.

I was never bullied because im awesome.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 4, 2017)

nad7155 said:


> Nice honeypot.



Thanks!


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm not here because I was bullied, I'm here because I like seeing scumbags get what's coming to them. And I also like watching idiots and people who don't know better getting what's coming to them as well. Like everyone else I'm just kind of a dick.


----------



## Hui (Sep 4, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Only on Kiwi would we have a thread about bullying where the users bully each other in-thread.
> 
> I was never bullied because im awesome.


Soon...

(wtf did soon even mean?)



Bob's Fries said:


> I was bullied once by those stereotypical chad types in junior high that /pol/ likes to reeee about. Now that I think about it, he looked like an utter tryhard kid like everyone else was. Dumb as fuck. Had a fight in the locker, but nothing much came out of it from my recollection. He didn't bother me again, I think. Afterwards there was some dumb Vietnamese who had a super boner for hentai like some degenerate who kept throwing rocks at me and somehow flushed my calculator down the toilet. I smashed his head against the lockers several times. Then he went on to be arrested for bringing a gun in high school.


----------



## Todesfurcht (Sep 5, 2017)

Toxoplasmosis said:


> So why are you on this site?



I like to read about the lives of lolcows, I don't like to join in on the shenanigans.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Sep 15, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Only on Kiwi would we have a thread about bullying where the users bully each other in-thread.
> 
> I was never bullied because im awesome.



I did not bully others nor was I bullied. I believe it's because people thought I was going to be the next Columbine shooter. They just didn't realize I didn't give a shit about anyone other than my girlfriend at the time and my jobs.


----------



## Surtur (Sep 16, 2017)

@Dollars2010 bullies me and takes my coffee


----------



## Dollars2010 (Sep 16, 2017)

Surtur said:


> @Dollars2010 bullies me and takes my coffee


Gimme yo slowpoke and bidoof pokeyman cards.


----------



## Clownfish (Sep 16, 2017)

I was bullied both by the teachers and the entire class.

I was home schooled.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Sep 16, 2017)

So here's an interesting bullying trick I remember having pulled on me once: A guy behind me punched the dude's back in front of me over my shoulder which immediately led to that dude punching _me _in retaliation. So now I'm left with a moral quandary about who deserves to get punched back - the moron in front or the smarter one behind me. I can't do both since that would be 2 on 1 and ratting either of them out would make me a fag - UGH.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 16, 2017)

BadaBadaBoom said:


> So here's an interesting bullying trick I remember having pulled on me once: A guy behind me punched the dude's back in front of me over my shoulder which immediately led to that dude punching _me _in retaliation. So now I'm left with a moral quandary about who deserves to get punched back - the moron in front or the smarter one behind me. I can't do both since that would be 2 on 1 and ratting either of them out would make me a fag - UGH.



I'd say the one behind you.  The one in front will probably figure out what's going on when you do that, and maybe even join in.  After all, that guy is the one who fucked with both of you.


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Sep 17, 2017)

I think I already told the tale of the kid with NASTY teeth in another thread, so here's something else: two tales, one from me and one from a friend (fuck it, friend's story goes first because it's more to do with bullying):


Spoiler: Bullying an Exchange Student



A Korean girl fell in with my friend's group at school. She barely spoke and I forgot if this was more to do with shyness or if her level of English wasn't great. Either way, she only spoke around my friend who was very patient and caring of her while also concerned about the way her friend group was changing into some Mean Girls' level shit.

She was right to be concerned because one day she walked in on her 'friends' all surrounding the Korean girl while shouting/screaming in her face things like "why don't you ever talk!?" "why are you so quiet!?". The girl was obviously distressed and crying, so she stood in and quickly took her away. They grew pretty close but then the girl had to move back to Korea.





Spoiler: Gollum



This girl mostly chewed out her own 'friends' because she wasn't intimidating enough to bully someone else. Said friends were more bottom-of-the-rung kids who got left out for whatever reason, two of which seemed to have some kind of ambiguous mental issues that were too vague to get support from school. One girl told me how Gollum yelled at her once saying "you'll never be smart/pretty" but lol jks on Gollum, that girl came back after one summer almost unrecognisable, from like 4/10 to 9/10 and yeah it goes without saying she moved up classes from getting higher grades.

Some of them would easily made better friends if they just had the chance, but nah, once they were in with her the next five years of their lives would be hanging around this insufferable cunt.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 17, 2017)

I actually used to get bullied for being too clever. I wasn't even an insufferable prat about it (any more than a five-year-old can be, at any rate) but my primary school was in the 'rough' district of town, where chavs were abundant, so having a decent upbringing meant I was seen as some sort of child genius. This continued all the way through primary school, although the bullying stopped after, like, year 2.


----------



## oldTireWater (Sep 17, 2017)

Being raised without running water by broke-assed hippies doesn't exactly give one a leg-up on the social ladder (not back in the day anyway, might be different now). I got the shit bullied out of me, and an occasional beating as well. Bullying serves a purpose; it taught me that being a social outlier is not a good thing, and encouraged me to seek financial stability, cleanliness, and avoid drawing attention to myself in my adult life.

I'm so fucking glad the internet wasn't around when I was growing up.


----------



## Surtur (Sep 17, 2017)

Dollars2010 said:


> Gimme yo slowpoke and bidoof pokeyman cards.


Ahhh, you are such a bully!


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Sep 20, 2017)

I wouldn't really call this bullying but there was this kid with apsergers in my elementary school and high school and we used to say various things to make him freak out.

He had these really big action figures that were really bulky and looked like dolls. He would always lie right in the middle of the schoolyard, right next to the sewer grate. And he didn't just bring one or two, he brought an entire case like a toolbox full of them. So a bunch of people would as him why he played with dolls and he'd start screeching really loudly that they're action figures.

He was also told by our vice principal that he was the "school embassador", and he was really fixated on this. Asking him about it or telling him there's no such thing made him screech "I'M THE SCHOOL AMBASSADOR".

He really hated that George Zimmerman was acquitted in the shooting of Trayvon Martin.  Telling him that it made sense always made him chimp out. Pointing out the evidence in the case like the the stand your ground law made him really mad. Bringing up the picture of the cuts on Zimmerman's head made him screech "THOSE WERE DOCTORED" at the top of his lungs.

In homeroom he was talking about the Holocaust (which he seemed to be obsessed with) and one of my friends as a joke said that his grandfather was stationed at a clocktower in Auschwitz which made the guy screech "THERE WAS NO CLOCKTOWER IN AUSCHWITZ" very loudly in the middle of homeroom.

There were a lot more things but these are the things I was actually present for.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 20, 2017)

No one ever found a reason to bully me, as I lack flaws. Of course in my perfected compassion I never bully others. That would be.

Sinful.


----------



## visible cow (Sep 20, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> No one ever found a reason to bully me, as I lack flaws. Of course in my perfected compassion I never bully others. That would be.
> 
> Sinful.



You sound like you need to be shoved in a locker or two


----------



## Derinuyu Underground City (Sep 20, 2017)

Yeah I've shoved around a couple of queers in my time


----------

